# Did they ever make a real live movie about an anime?



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 20, 2007)

I don know of any, maybe Transformers (Im not sure if its an anime though)


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 20, 2007)

Crying Freeman. I can't remember the actors name.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 20, 2007)

Story of Ricky
Guyver (LOLZ FEST)

all i can think of XD


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 20, 2007)

Dragonball please dont watch it.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 20, 2007)

DB damn I had no idea, it cant be worse than street fighter though

I think they made a Great Teacher Onizuka movie too


----------



## Morwain (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmm.... I'm sure If  you'd call it an anime exactly but, Avatar is gonna have a live action movie coming out. And a whole T.v. series was made in Korea for the manga Mars.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Jun 20, 2007)

I can only think of two that they made which are Death Note and Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 20, 2007)

I think they did something for Sailor Moon.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 20, 2007)

They made death note and prince of tennis interesting and Kumiko-chan I love your sig.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 20, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Story of Ricky
> Guyver (LOLZ FEST)
> 
> all i can think of XD



LOL I used to love the 2 Guyver movies when I was a wee little lad


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Dragonball please dont watch it.



Seriously, if you value your life do not watch that movie. I only wish I could have read this before I watched it.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 20, 2007)

Cobblestone Curfews said:


> Seriously, if you value your life do not watch that movie(DB). I only wish I could have read this before I watched it.



for some reason now i feel compelled to watch it...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 20, 2007)

mmm, theres a few ones.

Last one I saw was Death Note, which was a very nice surprise. The spirit of the series is totally catched and its very worth a try.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> LOL I used to love the 2 Guyver movies when I was a wee little lad



Guyver 1 sucked, but guyver 2 the movie wasn't bad at all. Not to faithful to the manga/anime but still held it's own as a B sci-fi movie


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Jun 20, 2007)

Morwain said:


> They made death note and prince of tennis interesting and Kumiko-chan I love your sig.



Thank you (and for the rep+ , too)! I found a couple more movies/series they made from manga and anime...

Battle Royale
Detective Conan
Grave of the Fireflies
Great Teacher Onizuka
Hana-Kimi
Initial D

I put more later if I find any more.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't think any animes were made into live action movies in the U.S. except maybe Guyver. Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat were arcade games.
I think Transformer would be the first but I'm not sure if that's an anime.
Probably the only anime that will be made in the USA is "Neon Genesis Evangelion," or so I've heard.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Guyver 1 sucked, but guyver 2 the movie wasn't bad at all. Not to faithful to the manga/anime but still held it's own as a B sci-fi movie



yeah which one was in a cave (or something of that sort)?  That used to be the one my friend and I rented all the time.  I never knew at the time it was an anime or manga, we just found it in the horror section of our *Movie-Go-Round* and rented it, thought it was awesome and kept renting it after that


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 20, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> for some reason now i feel compelled to watch it...



This is what your in store for:

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hT4BmNwWc&mode=related&search=&v3]Goku Vs. Grandpa[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrjTokKH5-U&v3]Dragonball Live Action Movie Kamesen[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 20, 2007)

Transformers is an original Japanese anime. I remember having the original Japanese die cast Transformer toys. And I can vaguely remember watching it in Japanese.

Cutey-Honey! It's hilarious.

Live-Action Eva seems to be in production hell (going on 3 years now?), but the same company that did the special effects for LOTR are doing Eva.

Nodame Cantabile is a live action tv series as well as anime.

Tramps Like Us is also a live action tv series, but I don't think they did an anime from the manga.

Guyver was so bad... I saw that first and i still can't get over it. blech


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2007)

Kikyo said:


> Transformers is an original Japanese anime. I remember having the original Japanese die cast Transformer toys. And I can vaguely remember watching it in Japanese.
> 
> Cutey-Honey! It's hilarious.
> 
> ...


Guyver 2 wasn't bad, you must of saw the 1st which was terrible.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 20, 2007)

Kikyo said:


> Live-Action Eva seems to be in production hell (going on 3 years now?), but the same company that did the special effects for LOTR are doing Eva.



QFT.  Has anyone heard the status of the Lupin the 3rd live action movie. The last I heard of it it was in production.


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 21, 2007)

oh duh! Lone Wolf and Cub. Live action movie series.. I have most of it. don't think they ever did an anime from the manga tho....

There are a number of hentai titles in live action as well....

Lupin? I know there is a Lupin movie, based on the original French novels about Arsene Lupin (Lupin the 3rd is his grandson), but I haven't heard of a Lupin the 3rd movie... must find info. ooh! YouTube clip Coolness. Looks like they did make it.


----------



## Near (Jun 22, 2007)

Fist of the north star


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 22, 2007)

Memory is like a sieve...I keep remembering more stuff... 

City Hunter starring Jackie Chan. If you ever saw Jackie Chan as Chun Li, it's from this movie. Not one of his best, but Jackie can be Ryo/Joe Saeba. and it's worth it just to see the whole Street Fighter scene in it.


----------



## Rukie (Jun 23, 2007)

Kumiko-chan said:
			
		

> Thank you (and for the rep+ , too)! I found a couple more movies/series they made from manga and anime...
> 
> Battle Royale
> Detective Conan
> ...



*Sailor Moon went live action as a series.
*Detective Academy Q had a live action special last year, and they just began shooting another.
*Transformers, of course (though the movie's American, so I don't know if that counts).
*Death Note had two live-action movies, but they kinda got rid of half the real story. Still, pretty awesome and worth checking out. I hear they're coming out with an L spinnoff, to please all those L fans.
*Prince of Tennis.
*Mushishi (Bugmaster) - I saw this one at the Sundance Film Festival, and I don't know if it has gotten a lot of coverage, but it's out there. It is an pretty good movie, worthy of the manga series and, now, the anime.
*Avatar, the Last Airbender - I don't know if this counts as an anime, but I heard that they're planning three movies, one for each season (Book) of the series. Basically, the movies are expected to follow each season, so it should be like watching each season in live-action.

That Dragon Ball Z live-action was freakin helarious... complete shit, but still helarious. Thanks for posting that, @gent9.


----------



## Yuriha (Jun 24, 2007)

Honey and Clover.

Also, Gokusen and Jigoku Shojo were adapted into TV series.


----------



## Seany (Jun 24, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> This is what your in store for:
> 
> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hT4BmNwWc&mode=related&search=&v3]Goku Vs. Grandpa[/YOUTUBE]



Oh. My. God.


.....


----------



## Anaiya (Jun 24, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> This is what your in store for:
> 
> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hT4BmNwWc&mode=related&search=&v3]Goku Vs. Grandpa[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrjTokKH5-U&v3]Dragonball Live Action Movie Kamesen[/YOUTUBE]




That was painful.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, DB movie is pure pwnage


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 25, 2007)

Kumiko-chan said:


> I can only think of two that they made which are Death Note and Prince of Tennis.



when i read the OP post....i remembered there was one that i watched....and i couldnt remember it, it was death note...lol


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 25, 2007)

Dear god, I remember that Dragon Ball movie. I love the extended pole scenes. 

Anyone who could show me where to get subs of Honey and Clover and Mushishi  live actions would have my eternal gratitude.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 26, 2007)

You gotta forgive the people who made that Dragonball Movie though, they were just jumping on the DBZ bandwagon after all.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Jun 26, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Dear god, I remember that Dragon Ball movie. I love the extended pole scenes.
> 
> Anyone who could show me where to get subs of Honey and Clover and Mushishi  live actions would have my eternal gratitude.



I could only find the one for Honey and Clover. The website is Crunchyroll and they have tons of anime and drama on it (including Honey and Clover).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2007)

Only anime-based movie I ever saw was GTO, it was freakin' FANTASTIC.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 28, 2007)

Kumiko-chan said:


> Thank you (and for the rep+ , too)! I found a couple more movies/series they made from manga and anime...
> 
> *Battle Royale*
> Detective Conan
> ...



Just so people can be clear. Battle Royale manga was done after production ended for the movie. It released alongside the movie. Well, one month in advance if you want to be a dick about it. Both the manga and movie are based off the book and not each other. I usually don't try to make a fuss about it but I have been hearing more and more the movie being based on the manga. And as a huge Battle Royale fan who hopes the remake will never see the light of day. I want to make sure people got the right information.

Also, if you want to mention series like dramas and such. There is a huge list of them since a lot of TV shows like dramas and such are based off mangas.


----------



## Frambuesa (Jun 28, 2007)

Dragon Ball

oh god, it was like _crap_


----------



## M E L O D Y (Jun 28, 2007)

Death Note was made into a real movie


----------

